# What is a good score?



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

That a question only you can answer..................

Scores are like women................everyone wants the perfect one.............but we all end up with the one right for us!!!!

Hope you had fun!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> That a question only you can answer..................
> 
> Scores are like women................*everyone wants the perfect one*.............but we all end up with the one right for us!!!!
> 
> Hope you had fun!!!


That or either you both realize thats about the best you can do at the same time!!!!!!:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## Xtorminator (Jan 31, 2008)

I had a blast. It was challenging, but I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Field can be a very addicting game!!!!!!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Xtorminator said:


> I just shot my first field round today and was wondering what a good score was?




```

```
every score that you do better than your previous !!! 

welcome to the club, it only gets better from here on ..... :darkbeer:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Low Limit (all shots score 3 pts)= 336
Middle point (all shots score 4 points) = 474 (about where I hover most of the time)
Perfect round (all shots score 5 points) = 560

So I guess that anywhere between 336 and 560 would be a good starting point.

As long as you have fun, and keep improving, then any # is a good score.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

See where you start out, set a realistic goal, try to add at least 1 point per round ("success is the continual progression towards a worthy goal"), eventually achieve the goal, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

*scores*

I just started this year with a BHFS set up, and I have only shot three rounds. 515, 513, and 506. For whatever reason, it takes me a while to get my shot sequence together, even after practicing. Yep, it is challenging, and I definitely prefer field rather than indoor or 3D. 

My goal this year is to get up into the 520's.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> every score that you do better than your previous !!!
> ...


That's how it's been working for me.. each shoot I do better than the previous.. usually... :lol: :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

What's a good score? Well I'd have to say "any" score IF you enjoyed yourself while shooting Field. There's been several times at DCWC when a few of us got together and didn't even bother keeping score.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Put it this way.. you just shot your first official field round. Your score is now your baseline. It's not an easy game. There is a lot to learn just to be able to walk the course and concentrate on shooting, not worrying about where to stand or which target to shoot at when you get to the next stake. Once you understand and can just focus on shooting you'll learn that there is now more to learn, as the cuts, the bow level on uneven terrain, etc.. all start to show up.

I have found, almost without exception, that my scores are better every time I compete. I don't do much practice on a field course, mostly just shoot them in competition. I practice my form and skill on flat open terrain, so each field course is a challenge at first. I started out shooting field last summer and shot in the upper 400's.. (somewhere around 495 for my first full round with a pin bow at the BillyHill). I've had a few more shoots since then and done better by 10 or so points each time (FS now). Last time at AAA I shot a 523, so my goal has been raised to reach 530, but now I have a new bow and setup, so I expect I may slip a bit before I reach it.. :lol: :noidea: We'll see. :wink: (hey.. I'm tryin to stay in the B class for a couple more shoots) 

Go shoot again, you'll likely do better than the last time.. keep it up and you'll be shootin 550's in no time... :lol: :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Beginners par is 516.... 20's on the bunny, 15 & 20. 19's on the 25,35,& 40. 18's on the 30,45,45wu,55 & 60. 17's 0n the 50,65 & 80.

Intermediate par 538..... 20's on the bunny, 15,20,25,35 & 40. 19's on the 30,45, 45wu, 55 & 60. 18's on the 50,65 7 80.

Advanced 552.... 19's on the 50, 65 & 80. Oh and one brain fart!

That is how I always tried to explain it and look at it. These were of course based on a little bit of experience in field 

If you have never shot and don't have a set up for field the good score is to hit the butt and have fun!!!!


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Another Way to Look At It*

If you average the following on 28 targets:

17 avg = 476

18 avg = 504

19 avg = 532

19.645 avg = 550

Of course thats just the score, fun is unlimited.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

First thing you have to do is get the number thing out of your mind. How many strong, smooth shots did you shoot????? Shoot every shot like you were being scored on form rather than where the arrow hit, and the numbers will come.

We DO keep score, but in my mind, 112 smooth, strong shots is a perfect round regardless what the scorecard says....


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> First thing you have to do is get the number thing out of your mind. How many strong, smooth shots did you shoot????? Shoot every shot like you were being scored on form rather than where the arrow hit, and the numbers will come.
> 
> We DO keep score, but in my mind, 112 smooth, strong shots is a perfect round regardless what the scorecard says....


To a point I agree but in the end we are playing a competitive game and score matters.....

I think we need to have a bit more of a killer mentality and realize that score matters! A great shot should always land in the highest scoring zone. A good smooth shot that misses is just that a miss!!!!!! Our goal is yo HIT our target!

Arrows in the middle are good shots. Get them in there any way you can....


----------



## Xtorminator (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the input. I went out again today and shot another 14 round and bettered my score, but left some points out there for next time.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I agree about the killer mentallity thing.... being mentally tough... If you put less than everything you have into each shot, GREAT scores won't happen. and you HAVE to hit the spot. That's the object of the game... I'll take the smooth strong shots as a key to getting the arrows in the middle. The killer thing is just how bad you want it.


----------

